# Any Terrifying Tales Anyone?



## Vikingtimbo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi,

I was looking for Tiger Snakes the other day (as I often do) and finally managed to accidentally step on one! I was incredibly lucky in that I seem to have stepped right on its neck, making a bite impossible. I found the snake again later and he seemed Ok as far as I can tell.

I was being as careful as ever so there were no lessons to be learned. I think it's just a matter of acknowledging the risks and accepting that I was REALLY lucky this time.

I often have my camera running so as to catch sudden encounters like this one and managed to get the incident on film, sort of. Straight afterwards I tried to narrate what had just happened to me, and the excited babbling that ensued sounded hilarious when I watched it back later, so I put plenty of that in the video 

I'd love to hear everyone else's terrifying tales of close encounters of the venomous kind!

I Stepped on a TIGER SNAKE!! - YouTube

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Hindy (Dec 19, 2012)

I was out pig chasing the other night and the dogs hit up on an 80kg boar.. It was about 9:00pm. Me and my mate were dragging the pig back to the ute ( we use it for dog meat) and he yelled 'watch out! Snake!' I looked down and I was just about to tread on a baby Copperhead (about 20cms long) me being me, I reacted by grabbing it by the tail and pulling it back out of the grass. The little bugger swung around and just missed the tip of my finger. I let him go and he was going back into the grass again and in stupidity I caught him again.
Unfortunantly, I didnt get any photos or videos. I had a look at him, scared dad with him and set him on is way again.
Non the less, I was so lucky he didnt get me lol


----------



## Ssssnakes (Dec 19, 2012)

Traveling up north with my family, we were enjoying a drive through the Daintree when hubby decided to stop for a look around. Being terrified of anything scaly, he made me get out to check if the coast was clear. As I got out the car, I heard some leaves rustling and called out to the kids to stay in the car (where hubby still was!) till I sussed it out. Just as well cause I found myself standing about 3 feet away from a huge but gorgeous coastal taipan! I backed up slowly & I think the poor bugger was just relieved to see me gone!


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 19, 2012)

OK, now im at ,my p.c i can type this out, bit long winded. So during my I.E.T course (Initial employment training) For Infantry, which was conducted in Townsville. Around the High Range (Herveys Range) Area, I was hootchied up in some long, looong, dry grass. As I was racking out in my sleeping bag I hear something slithering, obviously with no legs, through the grass toward me. Well, it came closer, closer, until finally it bumped my thigh. I felt it headbu my leg, retract, then headbutt it again. I then felt it slide along my leg, then hit it agai, then slide etc, as if it were coiling up against me for warmth. Well i figured it was a snake, but seeing as I didn't know what kind (we'd seen 12 Taipans in 7 days already) I decided moving and trying to get out of my farda space could result in a bite from an unknown animal, I closed my eye, puckered my freckle, and went to sleep. Nek minnit I was being woken up at about 3am for my piquet. At first I did the usual (as snipercap will know) *** why me? No way is it my piquet, I just went to sleep? Then I remembered the snake, slowly slid my hand doen my leg to give it a bump but it was gone. Never found out what it was, and don't really care to find out!

- - - Updated - - -

OK, now im at ,my p.c i can type this out, bit long winded. So during my I.E.T course (Initial employment training) For Infantry, which was conducted in Townsville. Around the High Range (Herveys Range) Area, I was hootchied up in some long, looong, dry grass. As I was racking out in my sleeping bag I hear something slithering, obviously with no legs, through the grass toward me. Well, it came closer, closer, until finally it bumped my thigh. I felt it headbu my leg, retract, then headbutt it again. I then felt it slide along my leg, then hit it agai, then slide etc, as if it were coiling up against me for warmth. Well i figured it was a snake, but seeing as I didn't know what kind (we'd seen 12 Taipans in 7 days already) I decided moving and trying to get out of my farda space could result in a bite from an unknown animal, I closed my eye, puckered my freckle, and went to sleep. Nek minnit I was being woken up at about 3am for my piquet. At first I did the usual (as snipercap will know) *** why me? No way is it my piquet, I just went to sleep? Then I remembered the snake, slowly slid my hand doen my leg to give it a bump but it was gone. Never found out what it was, and don't really care to find out!


----------



## daniel101 (Dec 19, 2012)

some close calls there haha, only one that ever happened to me was while watching tv in bed ( my bed was parallel to the wall and against it ) i noticed something small and black fall of the wall i didnt really react as i was watching Rove but about 10 minutes later i noticed a massive white tail crawling up my blanket


----------



## black_headed_mon (Dec 19, 2012)

coming home to the wife the next morning when u said "i'll b home in a couple of hrs"


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ how the hell did you manage to sleep with an unknown animal curled up around your leg lol?
When I was just learning to sit and use my hands etc etc whilst living in perth I did something stupid. So my mum was vacuuming and i was sitting against a wall and was intrigued by a creepy crawly thing walking around near me. obviously curious I picked it up. When my mum saw my holding something she asked in that voice that you use on babies "what's that Eliza?" holding my hands out to her, I presented a huge female red back spider. She freaked lol!.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and while living in Singapore, I was attacked by one of them bloody Macaque monkeys. Scariest animal encounter ever coz they bite and scratch and hiss.


----------



## harlemrain (Dec 19, 2012)

I was about 14yrs old and we lived in tassie, we had about 3 acres and I was running towards a bridge just outside one of our paddocks and I didn't notice the red belly black snake basking on it, I must have scared the hell out of it because it jumped up and hissed at me, almost reaching eye level, I know you're not supposed to but I was so startled I screamed and ran the other way, he thankfully didn't chase me and that was my first encounter with a snake  didn't put me off them though


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 19, 2012)

when i was younger i removed an eastern brown from my dads bird cage for him and put it in a pillow case, i took it down the back to a gully to release it, as i was removing the tie from the pillow case it was striking at me, i layed it down facing away from me and the snake shot out and straight back over the top of the pillow case and in one motion struck at me mouth open, i managed to get my legs out of the way, i thought it missed by a good foot but the photo my mate took shows it only a matter of inches from my knee......that one got the heart racing


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 19, 2012)

on one of my trips over in indo a few years ago i was walking up the beach late at night when i went to climb up this sea wall thing that stops the waves crashing into the restaurant at high tide when i felt something move under my foot (barefoot), i jumped back and landed in the sand and out come a sea snake that slithered back into the water , i dont know to much about sea snakes but ive been told some can be pretty venomous ? but that they have tiny mouths most of the time and can only really bite spots like your toes ? don't know how true that one is though just something that spread in the surf a bit over there , either way i was a long way from any real help if it had of gone bad

bananapeel , ive seen monkeys do some pretty heavy stuff to people before , there nasty buggers when they want to be , i met a guy once ( again in indo) that was in the monkey forest at Ubud in bali with his wife and kids when he slipped on some mossy stairs at first just a few monkeys jumped in and had a little go but then his wife started screaming that made more jump in and start biting him , he ended up with stitches all over his arms and legs and scratches all over his face , still not stopping me getting my little pet spider monkey once our villas finished


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 20, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> ^^^ how the hell did you manage to sleep with an unknown animal curled up around your leg lol?
> When I was just learning to sit and use my hands etc etc whilst living in perth I did something stupid. So my mum was vacuuming and i was sitting against a wall and was intrigued by a creepy crawly thing walking around near me. obviously curious I picked it up. When my mum saw my holding something she asked in that voice that you use on babies "what's that Eliza?" holding my hands out to her, I presented a huge female red back spider. She freaked lol!.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Easy, first time I'd had a chance to sleep in 3 days. I would've slept upside down under water if I'd had to.

- - - Updated - - -

Wait till I get near a computer again, in on a phone, I'll relay an experience with an orangutan. Its second hand, but its a cracker. And anyone who knows butter worth will love it!


----------



## TheReptileben (Dec 20, 2012)

when me and my father were first getting into snake(5 and 1/2 years ago) we were driving out bush and we saw a snake so we pulled over. dad told me "get out of the car"
I said "nah dad thats a mulga" (I had been reading a lot about snakes)
"no it's and olive python it's way too big to be a king brown"
(I had seen the head shape and it was definitely a ven but it was 9-10 foot)
in the end we got out and went to have a closer look the bugger wasn't to happy to see us and stuck at me! thats when dad said "**** it has a bullet head get the :BLEEP: back in the car"
all this was 2 hours away from the nearest hospital I still think about what would have happened if the bugger got me. To this day have never and will never let dad forget it


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Dec 20, 2012)

About 2 years ago I heard my dog barking outside, me and my mum went to investigate because it was her alarm bark. I walked out and noticed that a couple of the pool things had fallen down and thought she must be barking at it. Me and mum thought it was really funny, I went over to it and was going to scare her with it, I picked it up and this snake, only about a foot away from my hand, I jumped because I was not expecting it, my mum screamed and ran inside, she called the dog, forgetting about me, lol.
I was so fascinated in this snake, I knew straight away it was a Pseudechis porphyriacus, it looked up at me then slithered away. I loved them before but now I had even more of a respect for them, now one of my favourite snakes.
Saw it once after that and came slithering toward me and my two horses, then veered away and went into the firewood logs. Seen others after that but havn't seen that one for a while,


----------



## Shotta (Dec 20, 2012)

once while i was inside an old ladies roof insulating it a redback came from one of the rafters and crawled onto my hand scared the poop outta me i jumped and lost my footing and half of me went through the roof i gave the lady a good scare too


----------



## caliherp (Dec 20, 2012)

Vikingtimbo said:


> I was being as careful as ever so there were no lessons to be learned. I think it's just a matter of acknowledging the risks and accepting that I was REALLY lucky this time.
> Tim


B.S, the lesson was you can never be to careful.


----------



## Ships (Dec 20, 2012)

I was on a herping trip many years ago with an old mate. We did about 2000k's through western NSW and the riverena. On about day 3 after a morning of searching for tigers and coperheads I went back to the car for a coffee and break. As i've picked up a snake bag looking for the thermos I saw a black tail. I thought old george must have caught a red belly and it had crawled out of one of his holey old snake bags. So I grab the tail and pull and out comes a heavy bodied 6 foot red belly and I duelly put it in one of my secure bags. Shortly after I see George heading for the car I said, "mate you really gotta update those old snake bags I just caught a loose 6 foot red belly in the car!!!" You could see the instant releif wash over his face he said, "you beauty now the missus can finally get some shopping done. That bugga's been out for 3 weeks!!!" Yerp loose in the car for all those kilometers we had done, coulda crawled through our legs at any time. Thanks old mate, RIP.


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 20, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> when i was younger i removed an eastern brown from my dads bird cage for him and put it in a pillow case, i took it down the back to a gully to release it, as i was removing the tie from the pillow case it was striking at me, i layed it down facing away from me and the snake shot out and straight back over the top of the pillow case and in one motion struck at me mouth open, i managed to get my legs out of the way, i thought it missed by a good foot but the photo my mate took shows it only a matter of inches from my knee......that one got the heart racing



Where's this photo lol


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll +1 to that ^^^
Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

hahaha thats awesome! Pretty looking tiger also!

I've been wondering when I would do the same thing! But I could only hope to be as lucky as you and pin the head with my foot. They use their camo very well!


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 20, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> Where's this photo lol


It was taken over 10 years ago on the old wind through disposable camera my mate had, for the young members here there was a thing called film which the pictures were on and then you would have take that somewhere to get developed, and if you were really lucky you could actually see what you had taken a picture of if you had wound it on properly and didn't end up hith 2 half pictures per frame, no idea where it is now.


----------



## zaphyrr (Dec 20, 2012)

When I was about 8 or 9 I always used to go hunting for lizards on our property. We had a few good dead stumps that always had frogs, lizard, occasional huge grey spiders (?some species of huntsman?), and occasional snakes living under them. I never worried to much about the snakes - if I turned over a stump with a snake under it I would just move on to the next one. Those spiders freaked me out more!

One day I was "Lizard-hunting" with some cousins when I turned over a stump. I saw a movement and thinking it was a lizard I quickly put my hand down onto it to catch it. I almost immediately realised I had put my hand onto a baby copperhead and it was whipping back and forth under my hand. I'm sure it was only 2 seconds, but it felt like 10! Luckily it didn't decide to turn around and bite, I only had it pinned around the middle of its back.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 20, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Easy, first time I'd had a chance to sleep in 3 days. I would've slept upside down under water if I'd had to.



I remember those days, dont miss them though.

A similar story happened to one of my mates when we were deployed in Afghanistan except he was silly enough to freak and grab it. Turned out to be a harmless Rat Snake (We think) but I still crack up laughing at the 3 other guys (including him) screaming at the top of their lungs with a snake calmly sitting in his bag wondering where the big warm water bottle went to. Luckily we moved him out of his warm house and into another covered area before the guys got their brains into gear. They didnt get much sleep that night but it made an interesting change from the scorpions.


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 20, 2012)

BIGBANG said:


> It was taken over 10 years ago on the old wind through disposable camera my mate had, for the young members here there was a thing called film which the pictures were on and then you would have take that somewhere to get developed, and if you were really lucky you could actually see what you had taken a picture of if you had wound it on properly and didn't end up hith 2 half pictures per frame, no idea where it is now.



I remember film a bit off topic but i worked in a photo lab and funny how people thought noone saw what they took photos of on those things omg ive seen it all bahahahhahaha

Cathy


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe not terrifying but startling at the least.
This morning whilst getting the food bowl out, someone came over to say hi. 
The moment after the picture was taken she lunged at my right eyeball and tried to eat it.
Having a lizard tongue your eye is not very pleasant.


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Dec 23, 2012)

There were some great stories there!



VenomOOse said:


> hahaha thats awesome! Pretty looking tiger also!
> 
> I've been wondering when I would do the same thing! But I could only hope to be as lucky as you and pin the head with my foot. They use their camo very well!



My biggest worry is stepping on the grey thread-like tail of a hidden Tiger. There's no way you'd notice the tail and the snake could easily swing around and get you before you knew what had happened. And even the most brightly coloured Tigers can be hard to see in some light.

Update: I managed to find that snake again yesterday (5 days later). It was one of six Tigers I came across that day. I even got to see it doing some hunting so it certainly seems to be OK.

This is typical hunting behaviour of wild Tiger Snakes. They actively move around poking their heads deep into grass and debris, looking for frogs and other small prey:

TIGER SNAKE Looking For Breakfast - YouTube


----------

